

How to Use Kickstarter to Launch a Business - grellas
http://www.inc.com/guides/2010/04/using-kickstarter-for-business.html

======
tron_carter
When I first heard about Kickstarter, I thought it was meant for bands to get
money from friends and fans to record an album in the studio or for other
types of artists. Since disapora, it has been shown to be a way to get funding
for a business that others believe in, in exchange for giving something other
than equity.

